# Logiciels Linux exécutés sous Mac OS X



## jujuv71 (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'installer des progrmmes Linux sous Mac OS X ?

Si oui, quels sont les outils à avoir ?
Quelle est la procédure ?

Merci d'avance,

Julien.


----------



## edd72 (14 Janvier 2011)

Il faut les recompiler ou utiliser des portages. Sinon, tu as la virtualisation.

Dis-nous plutôt quels programmes et on verra au cas par cas.


----------



## ScotchE (14 Janvier 2011)

Je le pratique régulièrement pour des outils en ligne de commande.
Un peu moins pour ceux utilisant X car ce n'est pas toujours rentable d'y passer beaucoup de temps à bricoler.
Les outils sont disponibles et gratuits : gcc / xcode et les sources des bibliothèques utilisées

Virtualbox avec une distribution est bien pratique pour quelques outils exotiques.

Mais comme dit si bien edd72, donne un peu plus d'information sur les programmes souhaités.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2011)

Et petite précision complémentaire (au cas où) : contrairement à son cousin éloigné FreeBSD, OS X ne fournit pas de bibliothèque de compatibilité permettant l'exécution directe de programme compilés pour Linux.

D'où les recommandations ci-dessus.


----------



## jujuv71 (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut a tous et merci pour vos reponses.

Desole de ne pas avoir repondu plus tot, mais j'etais pas mal occupe ces derniers temps...

En fait, les logiciels que je souhaite faire tourner sur OSX sont principalement des IDE pour microprocesseurs (MCU), genre Code Composer Studio de chez Texas Instrument, ou encore MPLab de chez Microchip.

Ensuite, il y a aussi les drivers pour la communication entre le IDE et le MCU ...

c'est tres specifique, je me rends compte, mais si vous avez des reponses et/ou des solutions, je suis preneur.

Encore merci,

A plus,
ju.


----------



## ScotchE (24 Janvier 2011)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Salut a tous et merci pour vos reponses.
> 
> Desole de ne pas avoir repondu plus tot, mais j'etais pas mal occupe ces derniers temps...
> 
> ...



Sauf erreur de ma part, ces logiciels tournent sous windows pas linux.
Si c'est bien ces logiciels là tu as différentes options.
- la virtualisation d'un os complet windows
- l'intégration partielle par exemple avec wine

Si par contre tu as les liens pour les versions linux de ces logiciels, je veux bien t'aider dans ta recherche pour les faire tourner sous mac os.


----------



## jujuv71 (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut.

Merci pour ton aide.
Je confirme que ces logiciels tournent sous Linux.

Je peux avoir les liens pour les telecharger, 
Mais cependant, je je ne sais pas si je peux te transmettre les paquets une fois telecharger...

Je peux toujours essayer.

De quoi as-tu besoin ?


----------



## ScotchE (24 Janvier 2011)

Ok, ce sont des fichiers compilés ou des sources ?
Sous quelle forme deb, rpm ou autre ?


----------



## jujuv71 (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut.

Malheureusement, les droits ne m'autorisent pas à transférer les fichiers télécharger.
En fait, je suis en train d'essayer la future version de Code Composer Studio.
Elle en candidate release et j'y ai accès car je suis client de TI, par l'intermédiaire de mon travail
J'ai un compte et tout et tout

Et dans les closes, c'est bien stipuler que je ne peux pas diffuser ou transférer les programmes téléchargés dommage

Mais je suis un trais de télécharger la version linux
Je te tiens au courant du type de fichier.

Encore merci.


----------



## edd72 (25 Janvier 2011)

Dasn ce cas, ça va être compliqué (et je pense que ce sont les binaires qui te sont fournis et que TI ne donne pas les sources). La virtualisation me semble toute indiquée.


----------



## jujuv71 (2 Février 2011)

Re.
Après un long moment. Désolé du retard

Ce sont des fichiers *.bin que j'ai une fois que j'ai décompressé l'archive
Comment on fait ? Il y a moyen de les recompiler ???


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2011)

Si tu as les sources, tu peux les recompiler. Les binaires, eux, sont _déjà_ compilés.


----------



## ScotchE (3 Février 2011)

Les fichiers bin sont déjà compilés.

Pour commencer je te recommande de les installer sur une machine linux et de chercher les dépendances par la commande "ldd". Ainsi tu sauras quoi installer sur ton osx.

La commande de base : 
_ldd appli.bin_

Bien sur il te faudra pas mal de recherches pour trouver les bibliothèques en question mais c'est de l'ordre du possible avec de la méthode et de la patience.

Au fait tes softs tournent sous un X pur ou avec des ajouts spécifiques à certaines distributions ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

Pour des besoins plus classique peut-être, il y a aussi les macports


----------

